# SDC Timeline – Predictions from the Top 11 Global Automakers



## Kobayashi Maru (Jun 13, 2018)

*The Self-Driving Car Timeline - Predictions from the Top 11 Global Automakers*

*https://www.techemergence.com/self-driving-car-timeline-themselves-top-11-automakers/*


Ford $1 billion investment in Argo AI
Toyota $1 billion investment in Toyota Research Institute & $500ml in Uber
GM $581 million to acquire self-driving car start-up, Cruise Automation.
GM $500 million investment in Lyft
Volvo $300 joint venture with Uber
Intel $250 million of additional new investments over the next two years to make fully autonomous driving a reality. 
Uber $680 million to purchase Otto
Intel $15.3 billion to buy Mobileye
Hyundai $1.7 billion in R&D









Daimler-built self-driving truck, legally operating on Nevada highways


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

I seen another 5 Waymos today, all of them with the human driving the car around. lol

I really need to just start making videos and taking pics of these things. It's comical at this point. The cars never ever drive themselves. lol


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Big companies make big mistakes.

https://www.businessinsider.com/lessons-from-the-failure-of-the-ford-edsel-2015-9

The 1958 Ford Edsel was supposed to be the new premiere car for middle-class Americans.

Ford was so confident in the product that it pumped $250 million into it. But instead of starting a revolution, the company lost $350 million on the unattractive gas-guzzler.

Even though Ford recovered from the setback, *the executives who led the project expressed to Brooks no recognition of their countless mistakes and even looked back fondly on their time developing and marketing the car.*


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

That's because executives are never on the hook with their own money. When you get paid to make decisions on something that you have nothing personally invested in, it makes no difference if you are right or wrong. 

If their pay was tied to their decisions then they would actually care more about their decisions.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

You forgot the prediction from the biggest player on the scene:

“Waymo will launch in Phoenix within weeks. Phoenix uber drivers are walking dead.”- The Tomato


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

iheartuber said:


> You forgot the prediction from the biggest player on the scene:
> 
> "Waymo will launch in Phoenix within weeks. Phoenix uber drivers are walking dead."- The Tomato


Great prediction. They could turn it into a mini-series!!


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

Hey Tomato, I mean Kobayashi Maru

Where ya been dude?


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

iheartuber said:


> Hey Tomato, I mean Kobayashi Maru
> 
> Where ya been dude?


I think we're witnessing an Extinction Level Event for SDC sock puppets.


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

Not sure why Uber would rush to take the burden of car ownership, cleanup, maintenance and depreciation on??? They have ants lining up to do that


----------

